# just installed rdc 2 inch lift , questions????



## joeseppy (Apr 17, 2010)

hello all

i just installed a rubberdowncustoms 2 inch lift on my 09 brute, did it casue my rear tires rub on the balck fender extension, with the wheels and tires i have. So i got the kit installed today but have a few concerns, seems kinda high for my liking, but what i am worried about is the severe angle on the cv shafts. doesn't look good, is this kit gonna cuase my axles to fail quickly? anyone else on here run this kit? any experience with what i am seeing?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

As with any lift, your axles will be put at more of an angle. There are many people running 2" lifts, big tires, with no problems out of there brute axles. The brute axles are pretty strong!! 
I ran a 2" extreme lift with stock brute axles and 31"outlaws & later 32" backs, with not 1 issue...

The main concern with the axles being at angles is the throttle control. Throttle control is 90% the cause of the axles breaking. 

You should really have nothing to worry about as long as you can maintain good throttle control.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Our kit is a true 2" kit so it may look a little bigger than some of the other 2" kits being sold. Also, it may seem really big at first, but most people install a lift kit, let it down off the jack and stand back and look it over, it will look more like a 3" kit in this case, take it for a little ride around the yard or something similar and the suspension will settle back down from being up on the jack.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

OH YEAH, RDC FTW!!!!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I put this same kit on my brute this spring and everything works fine. IMO its one of the best kits available.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Like Driller said; any lift will cause more CV angle, however this kit was designed with that in mind and I've run this kit with no probs as well. Use your head and your thumb together and don't max out the preload on yer shock adjustment and you'll be fine.:bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:agreed: you will be fine... what I would look for is the rear wheels rubbing on the sway bar... I don't know what offset your wheels have, but my stock wheels rubbed my sway bar when I lifted it, so I had to put spacers on the rear... or take off the sway bar...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ i just removed my sway bar...


----------



## joeseppy (Apr 17, 2010)

*update*

took it out for a ride yesterday, i was not reallyh impressed with the ride of it ths way. seems kinda top heavy around corners and seems to sway side to side at higher speeds.any of you guys find this?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

is that with or without the sway bar?


----------



## joeseppy (Apr 17, 2010)

with the swaybar


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

any time you lift any type of vehicle, you are changing the geometry of the suspension... therefore it is going to feel differently when you drive it... you will get used to the way it feels... if you need more stability, you can add wheel spacers to widen the stance a little more... when you lifted it, the wheels actually move in about 1" per side or more... so your bike is actually narrower than it was when you started..


----------



## mwmorris88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the same lift and got it for the same reason. The bike at first felt top heavy but I have had no issues with it at all and I am mainly ride trails. I was worried as well when I first got it and took it on an initial ride around the neighborhood but now I couldn't be happier. One thing i did do because I didn't need the extra lift was put my shocks on the lowest setting... just an idea.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

We also sell spacers if you do decide to add those. I run spacers on ALL of my ATV's just because they are all lifted and I like the mental security it gives me knowing I'm at a slightly wider foot print.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rubberdown said:


> We also sell spacers if you do decide to add those. I run spacers on ALL of my ATV's just because they are all lifted and I like the mental security it gives me knowing I'm at a slightly wider foot print.


Ditto only I run Wide offset rims b/c I dont like spacers, but for the same reason.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm running the same RDC lift and I absolutely love it. One thing I also did is add 2" spacers to my shocks and turned them all the way down and that gave me a stiffer ride and another 1 1/2" of ground clearance and even w/ that I don't have any axle issues at all. When I first added them I felt the same way you do but I assure you that once you get used to it you'll love it too.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I have about 1000km on my lifted brute and not one axle yet, the lift is built proof and the best out there. It does make the bike feel a bit tipsy at first but you do get used to it pretty quick. RDC FTW!!!!


----------

